# Hit an old Farm dump! Todays Goodies!



## Genno62 (Nov 12, 2011)

Went out this morning to an old farm dump. It was 28 degrees but when I pulled the Redware out it got alot warmer lol! Nice Honey jar too( Strittmatters Pure Honey Put up by FJ Strittmatter and Wife RD#1 Ebensburg, Pa.) with debossed Honey Bee! The Redware ???  is 9 1/2" Dia. and 1 1/2" tall. Cobalt Tumbler is one piece of glass. The insulator is Ohio Brass and the Crier is a Czheco Slovakia Vase! Teal in color with specks of every color imaginable! Sure wish something could be done with it! Enjoy! Genno!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Genno62
> 
> Put up by FJ Strittmatter and Wife RD#1


 
 I wonder how the wife felt about her name?[][]  Seriously, though, cool finds Genno.


----------



## Genno62 (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL! Hey Red! He had 5 wives! Which one was it??????????????? LMAO@!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe he married frequently? [] Either way, looks like a real nice score on that jar, Genno!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Genno62
> 
> LOL! Hey Red! He had 5 wives! Which one was it??????????????? LMAO@!!! Thanks!!!!


 
 No kidding!  I guess maybe it could have been literal!  LOL  Must have been some good honey![]


----------



## Genno62 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Cyber! Hey does anybody know how to get all the rust off the Redware??  Better pic of the honey jar too!!


----------



## Baydog51 (Nov 12, 2011)

The honey jar is real nice!  Red book 9 has it as rb 2757 valued at $85-100. Made by Ball.


----------



## Genno62 (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL! Red you know what they say Honey draws more bees than vinegar LMAO!  Thanks BayDog! Shes a keeper for me!!!!! And It was made by Ball defenitely! Even had the lid on it ! Thanks! Genno!


----------



## Bottlehoe (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the honey jar.   Looks like you found some cool stuff!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2011)

Love that jar!


----------



## madman (Nov 12, 2011)

KILLER! JAR!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2011)

Great jar with the bee on it!  I'd bee very happy to dig that.[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks like terracotta to me, not redware... Anyway, that jar is really nice! I don't even like jars too much, but I love that one!


----------



## kastoo (Nov 13, 2011)

Cool jar..believe the insulator might be what they call a transposition.


----------



## Genno62 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Guys Thanks for all the Feedback! Much appreciated! More pics to come tomorrow! Again Thanks!! Genno!


----------



## Bixel (Nov 13, 2011)

The insulator is infact an Ohio Brass porcelain insulator.The value is very low, maybe a few bucks as it just is not a desirable insulator.


----------



## logueb (Nov 14, 2011)

Great finds.  I just love those old farm dumps.  That's an awesome honey jar.  And one smart buisness man.  Get's a new wife and doesn't have to get the mold changed for his jars.[]  Buster


----------

